
Ask HN: How do you manage your bookmarks? - beagle3
I&#x27;ve recently tried to find something I know I bookmarked a couple of years ago, and failed miserably - my tags are not consistent, I don&#x27;t remember the title words, can&#x27;t find the same page with google, and I have hundreds of bookmarks per year (going back two decades now) which makes it infeasible to look at each of them, even if I narrow down based on titles.<p>There must be a better way; delicious &#x2F; ymarks &#x2F; etc do not seem to be helpful except to keep devices insync and to share&#x2F;discover new sites.<p>How do you manage your bookmarks? Or actually, since bookmarks probably aren&#x27;t the right solution, how do you manage your external memory of the web?
======
galfarragem
I paste my bookmarks on a TXT/YAML file and organize them by categories as
simple lists.

Choose categories wisely (not too narrow, not too general), be stingy on your
bookmarking and tree-shake them often. Be consistent and it will require low
maintenance.

It might help:
[https://github.com/galfarragem/superfolder](https://github.com/galfarragem/superfolder)

------
f311a
I use Evernote and clip every interesting article.

------
bjoli
Using scripts and recutils.

